# Kaká in America



## O Animal (22 Febbraio 2015)

Kaká sta facendo un precampionato ottimo con l'Orlando City.

In un torneo amichevole oltre ad un bel gol contro il New York City ha segnato 2 gol e ha dato 2 assist ai compagni.

Il giornale "Orlando Sentinel" ha esaltato le gesta del talento brasiliano definendolo "eccezionale".

L'Orlando non ha perso nessuna partita nel precampionato e anche grazie a Kaká sta attirando moltissimi tifosi.

Qui vedremo come sarà l'esperienza del nostro ex fenomeno nella MLS che inizierà il 6 Marzo e finirà nel dicembre 2015.


----------



## Jino (22 Febbraio 2015)

Faccio ovviamente il tifo per lui, vai Ricardino!!


----------



## Marilson (22 Febbraio 2015)

bella vita


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Febbraio 2015)

Vai ricky ik bocca al lupo ...


----------



## MissRossonera (22 Febbraio 2015)

In bocca al lupo,Ricky!


----------



## Dany20 (23 Febbraio 2015)

Già in gol! Quanto mi manchi!


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Febbraio 2015)

Seguirò la squadra solo per lui, può fare ovviamente bene.


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Febbraio 2015)

Ohh là, dovevi andarci giusto quelle 7 stagioni prima.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Febbraio 2015)

Grande Ricky.


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Marzo 2015)

Prima giornata di campionato. Orlando-New York 1-1, gol di Kakà


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Marzo 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Prima giornata di campionato. Orlando-New York 1-1, gol di Kakà



Grande  bella sfida contro DAvid Villa .


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Marzo 2015)

non c'è il video del gol ?


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Marzo 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> non c'è il video del gol ?








Punizione deviata al 91'


----------



## Jino (9 Marzo 2015)

Sapete se e dove si può seguire la MLS?


----------



## mandraghe (10 Marzo 2015)




----------



## Superdinho80 (10 Marzo 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Sapete se e dove si può seguire la MLS?



su eurosport mi pare che la fanno, se non ricordo male lo scorso fine settimane giravo i canali e ho visto che li facevano le partite


----------

